# Golden Ratio and your tank! Webinar?!



## Tex Gal

I just posted a px of my tank. With that I decided to ask for some critiquing. I don't know the who's who in this aquascaping world, so I stumble on important people without know it and bumble ahead. (So far they have been more than kind to me! )

Talked for quite a while to Ricky Cain last night. We talked about the golden ratio in design. (Yes, it sounds ethereal for a reason.) He showed me tanks using this ratio. What a difference! We went over my tank in detail. I think I am getting a bigger picture. It was VERY interesting! Beforehand I had googled the term and even read an article about it, (clear as mud to me). It wasn't until he went over it with me that I got it. While I have gotten a handle on growing plants I have a lot to learn about design... I have approached my tank as I would have my yard and it's not the same thing. 

I remember Amano saying at the AGA conference that American's have a different style. Now I understand. This golden ratio is a ratio of consecutive Fibonacci numbers that is found all over nature. We see it all the time but don't realize it. It's all around us as in the way leaves are arranged around a stem, sunflower seeds are arranged in a sunflower, number of petals on a flowers, a nautilis shell, etc. (I've used it in quilting!) As a consequence, we are subconsciously always seeing our world in the "golden ratio". SO... if we can scape our tanks using this ratio we end up with something that "looks natural and flows". It just seems to "feel" right. It fits.

I'm sure there are a lot of you that already understand all this. I'm also sure there are more of us that don't! I told Rick I think he needs to do seminars and teach this! It will take at least 3 sessions. What do you all think? Are any of you interested? I talked him about one for the spring. I'll do the organizing for him.

I had session one last night. I'm gonna start by re-arranging my tank.


----------



## fish dork

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

I can't wait to see how this turns out...


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

So does this sound interesting to anyone? Would you guys be interested in learning about this?


----------



## helgymatt

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

This does sound interesting! Teach us more... Where's that pic you say you posted?


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



helgymatt said:


> This does sound interesting! Teach us more... Where's that pic you say you posted?


The px of my tank is in my 125g journal. I am going to try my hand at redoing it using the golden ratio. I have new DW on the way. This concept is so interesting to me. It's not new at all to art but seems that Americans don't use it as much in their scapes. Ricky talked to me for 2 hours about it. I think a seminar would be SO helpful! I am certainly not the one to teach, but I can organize. I want to know if there is any interest out there.


----------



## dawntwister

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

I am interested.


----------



## CraigThor

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

I'll come if you can fly me down? Or do a web cast style lecture then alot more people could see/ participate?

Craig


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



CraigThor said:


> I'll come if you can fly me down? Or do a web cast style lecture then alot more people could see/ participate?
> 
> Craig


I was wondering about that. I am not a computer person so I'm not sure how that would work. It might also be an idea for each local club or a convention or something. It's such a neat concept/idea it's really worth learning.  I think it would be very hard to do on your own.


----------



## Bert H

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Drinda maybe you should start a new thread dedicated to the transformation of your 125. You could explain why you re-arranged as you did and discuss the principles involved in your process.


----------



## dawntwister

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Found that the golden rule ratio is: 
Tank lengthwise measurement divided by 2.618. The result is where you put a center piece.

For example:
29 gallon tank is 30 inches wide.
30 divided by 2.618 = 11.45 inches. 
At exactly 11.45 inches exists an imaginary line. This is where your focal point should be centered.
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/11/golden-rule-of-aquascaping.html

Now I can't decide what to use for a focal point that will stay small. The only plant that I have that fits that criteria is an anubias. I read that it grows better in shaded area, thus uncertain if it will do good near the middle where the light is the highest.

Tex Gall did you do this? What did you use for center piece?


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

I haven't really gone forward with this yet. I've been waiting for Tex Guy's tank to come. It's supposed to be here this Sunday. Then I will be able to get some plants out of my tank that I have been saving for his tank. I'll be able to move things around. Seems like I've waited forever!


----------



## Tex Guy

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



Tex Gal said:


> I was wondering about that. I am not a computer person so I'm not sure how that would work. It might also be an idea for each local club or a convention or something. It's such a neat concept/idea it's really worth learning.  I think it would be very hard to do on your own.


Hey, Hey, Hey!!! What am I? Chopped liver? All you have to do is ask a guy and maybe he could help. It so happens that I can host a GoToWebinar for up to 125 participants. So, if anyone wants to do that, let's talk. I can also do GoToMeeting for up to 25 participants.


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

HOW MANY ARE INTERESTED??? That sounds quite interesting.... Ricky Cain could come here and redo my tank (taking out all extra's for Tex Guy) and help us to learn what he's doing and why. We could ask questions... he could help us understand what this abstract thing is.....


----------



## dawntwister

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

I am very interested!!

Could you explain what is needed for a gotowebinar.


----------



## Tex Guy

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



dawntwister said:


> I am very interested!!
> 
> Could you explain what is needed for a gotowebinar.


All you need is an internet connected computer and a telephone.


----------



## dawntwister

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



Tex Guy said:


> All you need is an internet connected computer and a telephone.


Does it have to be a ground line or can it be a cell phone? I only have a cell phone.


----------



## BryceM

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Sign me up.

There's obvioulsy more to it than just knowing where the imaginary line should be. Saying you need a focal point and actually creating something that draws attention there are two different things. My little engineer and medicine brain doesn't wrap itself around the art part of 'scaping very well.


----------



## 1aqumfish

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

I'm so with you all I can see it when the lines are put in an explanation, but implement it myself always seems lacking.
So you can count me in as interested but I work odd hours.

Tony


----------



## freydo

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

a webinar would be cool, but not as cool as having tex-gal fly me down to texas 

i could use the holiday from the cold


----------



## DMHdispute

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Im very interested, I just got a new 30g tank set up and id also like to re-scape my 75g. So some more design knowledge would be nice.

About the web cast idea, has anybody looked into making a channel on "justin.tv" (or something similar). Its pretty easy to set up a channel and also for other people to watch.


----------



## GlitcH

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

I'm all over this.........where's the sign up sheet?
I've got some rescaping of my own to get right.


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

I think we might be able to do this if Ricky Cain is in. I need to talk with him again. Last contact he had said "Spring". Anymore people? Copy the below list and add your name.

Webinar interest so far:
Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor


----------



## helgymatt

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt


----------



## Bert H

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Definitely would be interested. I just hope my schedule allows it for when it's done.


----------



## dawntwister

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
__________________
--Matt
dawntwister

I hope this can be done with a cell phone, for that is all I have.


----------



## cs_gardener

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
cs_gardener

This sounds like it would be very helpful and I can use all the tips I can get to develop a good layout. I have dial-up at home though, would that be too slow?


----------



## Tex Guy

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Re: connection issues....

You need a regular old phone line to hear the audio. Preferably you will have some kind of broadband for the video. Your experience will be d)egraded with a slow connection.

So to reiterate:
1) Cell phone, or dial up to hear the audio
2) Another connection (preferably broadband) for the video.


----------



## rich815

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
cs_gardener
rich815


----------



## davemonkey

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Any ideas on a date/time?

I'm interested, but we have a baby on the way and if this comes out soon after he's born I'll be a wee busy.  (Get it? *WEE* busy...cause he'll be going through diapers like only a new-born can... ound: oh, I crack myself up sometimes..... :loco: )

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



davemonkey said:


> Any ideas on a date/time?
> 
> I'm interested, but we have a baby on the way and if this comes out soon after he's born I'll be a wee busy.  (Get it? *WEE* busy...cause he'll be going through diapers like only a new-born can... ound: oh, I crack myself up sometimes..... :loco: )
> 
> -Dave


You are a funny boy! Not yet. Course I didn't hear this disclaimer with the Houston plantfest...... hmmmmm.... I'll let you know. I want to go to the plantfest but not sure yet. We can take our trailer down and hang out. Working on the plans. It'll be nice to meet everyone.


----------



## davemonkey

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



Tex Gal said:


> You are a funny boy! Not yet. Course I didn't hear this disclaimer with the Houston plantfest...... hmmmmm.... I'll let you know. I want to go to the plantfest but not sure yet. We can take our trailer down and hang out. Working on the plans. It'll be nice to meet everyone.


I already made a deal with my wife and I'm all clear for the PlantFest!  My sis-in-law is coming over to help on the day we go to San Marcos.

Anyhow, I'll go ahead and put my name in this hat. I really need some good ideas. I hope to meet you and TexGuy in April!!!!!!!

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey


----------



## dawntwister

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



Tex Guy said:


> Re: connection issues....
> 
> You need a regular old phone line to hear the audio. Preferably you will have some kind of broadband for the video. Your experience will be d)egraded with a slow connection.
> 
> So to reiterate:
> 1) Cell phone, or dial up to hear the audio
> 2) Another connection (preferably broadband) for the video.


I am confused as to how I will pick up the video on the cell phone. Could you explain how this is done, please.


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Instructions will be posted when we get everything together. We'll let everyone know as they post here that they are interested.


----------



## rich815

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



dawntwister said:


> I am confused as to how I will pick up the video on the cell phone. Could you explain how this is done, please.


I'm guessing we call in to a conference call while logging into the webinar to watch online at the same time...


----------



## Fishtory

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



rich815 said:


> I'm guessing we call in to a conference call while logging into the webinar to watch online at the same time...


Yes, that's it exactly. Webinars are fun. Please add my name to the list!


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

Revised list is:

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory


----------



## vancat

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*

love to attend the webinar, if I can when it happens.


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



vancat said:


> love to attend the webinar, if I can when it happens.


I think this is dependent on the timing for everyone. I'll add your name.

If you are interested pease copy names and add your's to the bottom of the list.

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat


----------



## info scavenger

I have a 10 gal I want to scape, this webinar sounds like fun.

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger


----------



## Tex Guy

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



dawntwister said:


> I am confused as to how I will pick up the video on the cell phone. Could you explain how this is done, please.


You will not see the video on your cell phone. You will only be able to get audio on your phone (of any kind). You will need a computer (preferably with broad band internet connection) to see any video.


----------



## DMHdispute

*Re: Golden Ratio and your tank!*



Tex Guy said:


> You will not see the video on your cell phone. You will only be able to get audio on your phone (of any kind). You will need a computer (preferably with broad band internet connection) to see any video.


Im completely fine with the confrence call idea and everything, but a webcam show just seems a little more simple. All anybody has to do is go to the url of the webcam show and they get audio and video. Is it completely set on the confrence call or is the webcam idea gunna be coinsidered? (I dont wanna keep bringing it up if its already decided that the other thing is GUNNA happen no matter what), it just seems to me that the webcam thing will be easyier for people to tune into.


----------



## Tex Gal

The reason we considered the Webinar is so that people can participate. It's an abstract concept so you might feel the need to ask questions. I know I did. We wanted to have 2 way communication.


----------



## longbowaj

sounds like a great thing to me. I love that you are going to try and do this online so more people can join. 

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger 
longbowaj


----------



## slickrb

TexGal,

I would be interested as well depending on when it is scheduled. However, is it possible that some one can record the audio and video of the Webinar and publish it here at APC after you all are done? This way if it is scheduled at a time when some people are not avaliable or for folks like DMHDispute who would just perfer a webcast they can still see what was done.

Just a thought.

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger 
longbowaj 
slickrb


----------



## DMHdispute

Tex Gal said:


> The reason we considered the Webinar is so that people can participate. It's an abstract concept so you might feel the need to ask questions. I know I did. We wanted to have 2 way communication.


On justin.tv people who are watching can write comments like a chat room while watching the live video. Viewers cant talk like a confrence call tho, buy the people putting on the show can be heard.


----------



## Tex Guy

Here's the deal. I have access to GoToWebinar & GoToMeeting. I just volunteered that because I'm that kind of guy. You know, lovable, huggable, etc.

I've got no reason to be married to this concept (GoToMeeting) except for the very single fact that I can make it available. I don't know anything about the other solutions discussed. If someone else wants to make that happen, please do so.


----------



## Tex Gal

Tex Guy said:


> If someone else wants to make that happen, please do so.


Thanks for all the suggestions. We are going to go forward with our idea. We'd love everyone to participate. We'll let you know as we go forward. Thanks everybody.


----------



## hooha

The other suggestions for possible media to use is appreciated, but since TexGuy and TexGal are the ones who are setting this up and know the GoToMeeting software, we should definitely use that for this particular event.

One question - can the webinar be recorded and then turned into a youtube-or-the-like video?


----------



## foofooree

I'm always up for more learning :thumbsup:
Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj 
slickrb
foofooree


----------



## DMHdispute

I wasnt rtying to step on anybodys toes at all or anything like that. I was just putting the idea out there, and I have absolutely no probelem using whatever method texgal and texguy want. And I wasnt trying to put so much focus on how this is broadcast either, so I apologize for that. 

I am looking foward to seeing and being a part of this.


----------



## hooha

^^^^^^

not a problem, no offense taken


----------



## Tex Gal

hooha said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> not a problem, no offense taken


Ditto  It's gonna be fun!!! Just need to get a timeline...


----------



## DarioDario

I"M SOOOO IN

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario


----------



## Nevermore

I'm definitely in! Thanks for doing this! 

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario
Nevermore


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Depending on when it is scheduled, I am definitely wanting in on this! Roy 

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario
Nevermore
Seattle_Gardener


----------



## Tex Gal

REMEMBER - there are only 25 spots for remote participation. Number closes at 25. Continue to put your name on the list if you want to participate. I expect some to drop out because of the date selected. When all is finalized I'll post participants here. Hopefully we will be able to end up with a decent podcast for later viewing.


----------



## bsmith

ONLY 1 Spot left!!!!

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario
Nevermore
Seattle_Gardener
Bsmith782


----------



## Tex Gal

Not exactly one spot left. Some of us will be on site. Others may not have the time suit them....


----------



## The old man

I'm in and even this old man has broadband.:laser:

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario
Nevermore
Seattle_Gardener
Bsmith782 
The Old Man


----------



## Tex Guy

Actually, I think we will use GoToWebinar. And that product allows me to have 125 people at a time. Also, I kind of have in my mind that there may be more than one session. Perhaps one session where our guru talks (and demonstrates with pictures, graphs, etc) about theoretical things. And perhaps another one that is a live demo. I dunno... we actually have to get a hold of this guy.


----------



## BryceM

Do you want me to post an announcement about this on the forum homepage? Maybe once there is a defined date & time?


----------



## mtoler820

I'm definately interested, this sounds very interesting.

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario
Nevermore
Seattle_Gardener
Bsmith782 
The Old Man
mtoler820


----------



## frydaddyfishery

I would love to check this out. I have a grasp on golden ration but passing up an opportunity to see somebody with bonafied experience planting a tank is a missed chance. And over the net. Hope this happens. So the list:

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario
Nevermore
Seattle_Gardener
Bsmith782 
The Old Man
mtoler820

frydaddyfishery


----------



## Tex Gal

BryceM said:


> Do you want me to post an announcement about this on the forum homepage? Maybe once there is a defined date & time?


I'm still trying to reach Ricky Cain. He might be in Japan. Once I firm things I up think it will be a good idea. I'll shoot you a pm at that time. Thanks!


----------



## lizziotti

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario
Nevermore
Seattle_Gardener
Bsmith782 
The Old Man
mtoler820
frydaddyfishery
lizziotti

I am very interested thanks for getting this all together what a great idea!


----------



## Tex Gal

The Webinar is definitely on. I talked to Ricky Cain tonight. It will be one session. If you'd like to be a tiny familiar with the concept you can read some generalizations in Wikipedia. Stay tuned! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio


----------



## cturner

Add me please! This is a great opportunity!


Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario
Nevermore
Seattle_Gardener
Bsmith782 
The Old Man
mtoler820
frydaddyfishery
lizziotti
cturner


----------



## OneDaySale

I'm interested - thanks for the work done (and to be done) in setting this event up!

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario
Nevermore
Seattle_Gardener
Bsmith782 
The Old Man
mtoler820
frydaddyfishery
lizziotti
cturner
OneDaySale


----------



## Amazon_Replica

I think this is a great idea Tex GAL & GUY. Thanks a bunch for dealing with all the stress to make this happen, count me in please!

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario
Nevermore
Seattle_Gardener
Bsmith782 
The Old Man
mtoler820
frydaddyfishery
lizziotti
cturner
OneDaySale
Amazon_Replica


----------



## bosmahe1

Please count me in!

Tex Gal
Tex Guy
Bryce
1aquamfish
Freydo
DMHdispute
GlitcH
CraigThor
Helgymatt
dawntwister
Hooha
cs_gardener
rich815
davemonkey
Fishstory
Vancat
info scavenger
longbowaj
slickrb
foofooree
dariodario
Nevermore
Seattle_Gardener
Bsmith782 
The Old Man
mtoler820
frydaddyfishery
lizziotti
cturner
OneDaySale
Amazon_Replica
bosmahe1


----------



## crispy0

me too please...

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0


----------



## skewlboy

Why not

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy


----------



## simpsota

Add me to the list. I've been hoping to catch something like this for a while. 

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota


----------



## jeepn4x4

Sounds interesting. I'm in.
Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4


----------



## intothenew

I'm just gonna put my name in, but I hope to have the whole Hee-Haw gang there. 

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4, 
intothenew,


----------



## dj2606

Some good reading that will help going into the seminar. Gives a good base knowledge and fundamentals of Aquascaping.

http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/11/golden-rule-of-aquascaping.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/02/dutch-vs-nature-style-aquariums.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/02/iwagumi-and-sanzon-iwagumi-aquariums.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/12/aquascape-analysis-1-ada-tank-21.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/12/aquascape-analysis-2-ada-europe-tank.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/01/aquascape-analysis-3-amanos-dance-of.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/01/aquascape-analysis-4-filipe-alves.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/02/aquascape-analysis-6-gallery-22-iwagumi.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/10/aquascape-analysis-8-j-reeces-iwagumi.html


----------



## JET

intothenew said:


> I'm just gonna put my name in, but I hope to have the whole Hee-Haw gang there.
> 
> Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
> Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
> Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
> rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
> info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
> dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
> The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
> cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
> crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
> intothenew,


Please include me in the Webinar?! !!


----------



## Patchworks

Me Too!!


----------



## Tex Gal

Please copy the list and add your name to it. I have added the last two people. 

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
intothenew, jet, patchworks,


----------



## creacom

I would like to be in on this webinar. When will it be?


Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
intothenew, jet, patchworks, creacom


----------



## Tex Gal

We are waiting to hear back from Ricky Cain- the presenter. We'll be sure to let everyone know. Since the presentation will be at one sitting I think reading about this concept BEFORE you attend will be very helpful. I think you'll get a lot more out of it.

Thanks DJ2606 for providing additional info on this concept.


----------



## intothenew

I was going to go back and read everything DJ2606 posted a second time, but I just can't stop staring at Jordan's tank. A very enlightening read.


----------



## dj2606

Actually that website has other articles on the right side of page. Posted the ones I liked and that was my favorite. There is an interesting read on a DIY automatic fertilizer also.


----------



## dawntwister

dj2606 said:


> Actually that website has other articles on the right side of page. Posted the ones I liked and that was my favorite. There is an interesting read on a DIY automatic fertilizer also.


What article are you talking about? Could you give me a link to it?

Found the article.


----------



## dj2606

For anyone else having trouble locating
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2009/01/creating-diy-fertilizer-auto-dosing.html

This one i found to compare but is using same method but doesn't last as long as the first one. But still an interesting read
http://www.guitarfish.org/2008/03/24/auto-dosing-fertilizers-diy-style


----------



## dj2606

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
intothenew, jet, patchworks, creacom, 
dj2606


----------



## crispy0

Can You Try To Keep This On A Weekend Please?


----------



## Tex Gal

I think it will be on a weekend.


----------



## DarioDario

Any updates?


----------



## Tex Gal

Contacted Ricky. He's working on a date for me. He travels a lot and so it's hard to pin down. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## lizziotti

Great can't wait!


----------



## Al Jee

Please add me to the list for the webinar.


----------



## nkambae

so is it a go or a no go? if it is a go, please add me as well.

stu


----------



## lizziotti

I think you are suppose to copy the list and put your name at the end.


----------



## Tex Gal

YES, COPY the list and add your name. If you don't add your name you are NOT signed up. Still working on date.


----------



## Al Jee

Sorry - missed that part of the process  

I believe this is now the list...

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
intothenew, jet, patchworks, creacom, 
dj2606, Al Jee, nkambae


----------



## Tex Gal

We have a tentative date. Sunday, April the 19th 3pm Texas time.


----------



## cturner

Count me out...I have a MS walk that day!


----------



## longbowaj

Are you going to send those of us that signed up, a pm with information on how to listen/watch the talk?


----------



## kimcadmus

Count me in!

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
intothenew, jet, patchworks, creacom,
dj2606, Al Jee, nkambae, kimcadmus


----------



## davesnothere

Do we still have a seat ? If so, I am in !

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
intothenew, jet, patchworks, creacom,
dj2606, Al Jee, nkambae, kimcadmus, davesnothere


----------



## jmontee

I would love to do it. I just rescaped my tank and want to see how it measures up!!! 

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
intothenew, jet, patchworks, creacom,
dj2606, Al Jee, nkambae, kimcadmus, 
davesnothere, jmontee


----------



## dj2606

So do we need to register on the website as well. I mean on the scheduled date what do we need to do?


----------



## 1aqumfish

Sounds like a good time for me thanks Tex Gal

Tony


----------



## JET

Please count me in, April 19, 3:00

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
intothenew, jet, patchworks, creacom,
dj2606, Al Jee, nkambae, kimcadmus, 
davesnothere, jmontee, JET


----------



## Tex Gal

dj2606 said:


> So do we need to register on the website as well. I mean on the scheduled date what do we need to do?


All you do is copy the list and put your name on the list. Once we get the thing ready to go we will post instruction for everyone. You may even get a pm. ANYWAY not to worry we will try to make this as simple as possible.


----------



## Your Ad Here

looking forward to it, is that central time?


Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
intothenew, jet, patchworks, creacom,
dj2606, Al Jee, nkambae, kimcadmus, 
davesnothere, jmontee, JET, Your Ad Here




Chris


----------



## thief

Sounds really cool! But I don't think I understand the concept of this Web thing. Is it a Live Video and we ask questions why Ricky is talking about the concepts of scaping?

Anyways sign me up:

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
intothenew, jet, patchworks, creacom,
dj2606, Al Jee, nkambae, kimcadmus, 
davesnothere, jmontee, JET, Your Ad Here,
thief


----------



## Tex Gal

You will see live video on the web and be able to type in ??? for Ricky to answer or just communicate. If you have a phone and computer, you can just ask on the phone. We will give better directions later. 

YES it's central time.


----------



## eco-mod

*THE LIST*

Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bryce, 1aquamfish,
Freydo, DMHdispute, GlitcH, CraigThor,
Helgymatt, dawntwister, Hooha, cs_gardener,
rich815, davemonkey, Fishstory, Vancat,
info scavenger, longbowaj, slickrb, foofooree,
dariodario, Nevermore, Bsmith782, Seattle_Gardener,
The Old Man, mtoler820, lizziotti, frydaddyfishery,
cturner, bosmahe1, OneDaySale, Amazon_Replica,
crispy0, skewlboy, simpsota, jeepn4x4,
intothenew, jet, patchworks, creacom,
dj2606, Al Jee, nkambae, kimcadmus,
davesnothere, jmontee, JET, Your Ad Here,
thief, eco-mod


----------



## Tex Guy

Folks, This is how you should sign up for access to the Golden Ratio webinar that we have been discussing. PLEASE NOTE: THIS IS THE ONLY METHOD TO REGISTER AND PARTICPATE.

*The Golden Ratio and Aquascaping*

*Join us for a Webinar on April 19*

Space is limited.
Reserve your Webinar seat now at:
https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/330420873

Learn how to apply the principals of "Golden Ratio" to your aquascaping projects. This will be an interactive lecture by Ricky Cain.

*Date:*
Sunday, April 19, 2009

*Time:*
3:00 PM - 4:30 PM CDT

After registering you will receive a confirmation email containing information about joining the Webinar. Additionally, Tex Gal has warned me to expect a barrage of questions. I can't follow the forum during the day. So I hope to address any questions once a day in the evening between now and then.

There is plenty of room to participate. Even if you haven't expressed interest, you can still sign up. On the other hand, even if you have expressed interest, you will need to go to the supplied link to _officially_ register.

System Requirements
PC-based attendees
Required: Windows® 2000, XP Home, XP Pro, 2003 Server, Vista

Macintosh®-based attendees
Required: Mac OS® X 10.3.9 (Panther®) or newer


----------



## bsmith

Im all ready to go. 

Thanks for all the planning and work you have put into this. I am really looking forward to it and the resulting rescape of my 37!


----------



## dawntwister

The confirmation email gave me this. What is the webinar password? I didn't provide 1 when I registered.

Dawn - I had to take out your info. It's personal to you. Others cannot use it or you will be locked out. Tex Guy will send you a pm. -Tex Gal


----------



## rich815

dawntwister said:


> The confirmation email gave me this. What is the webinar password? I didn't provide 1 when I registered.
> 
> Dawn - I had to take out your info. It's personal to you. Others cannot use it or you will be locked out. - Tex Gal
> 
> I'm guessing it's your password when you set up your user name.....


----------



## longbowaj

hmm well the way i read that is the password is required. For webex it always says password: xxxxx where xxxxx is the password.


----------



## dawntwister

Perhaps the password is the same used to log into APC forum? Otherwise Webinar ID: 330-420-873 ?


----------



## dawntwister

longbowaj said:


> hmm well the way i read that is the password is required. For webex it always says password: xxxxx where xxxxx is the password.


So the password is just XXXXX?


----------



## Tex Gal

*Please do not post the information that you receive back after registering. It is user specific to you only. If others were to try to use it then you would be locked out.*

If you have a specific question please pm Tex Guy. Don't post here as it will push down the sign in instructions. Thanks!



dawntwister said:


> So the password is just XXXXX?


Dawn - Tex Guy will send you a pm.


----------



## Tex Guy

*Please do not post the information sent to you from the registration process. It is unique to you. If someone else hijacks your registration information, you will find yourself locked out when the webinar actually starts.*

*I know there are lots of password questions. Hang tight... more info coming.*


----------



## Tex Guy

*Password for the upcoming webinar will be fishy*


----------



## 1aqumfish

Just to let you know the host site made me use Windows ERRR.... what a hassle. I even had to set up my mail in windows to make it work. But it is worth it to join in to the webnar. Thank-you so much for doing this for everybody.

Tony


----------



## OneDaySale

I had signed up previously - at this point I'm about 50-50 to be able to attend due to work conflicts with the chosen time. If I register, and am unable to attend, am I locking up a seat that someone can use? If so, I will not register until my attendance is more certain. If not, I will register and hope for the best with regard to work. Please let me know (and thanks for your efforts on this webinar!).

Thanks!


----------



## Tex Guy

OneDaySale said:


> If I register, and am unable to attend, am I locking up a seat that someone can use?


Go ahead and sign up. We have a capacity of 1,000 attendees. Even though 50 people said they wanted in, there are only 18 people signed up at this time. Go figure...


----------



## bsmith

Hey, you got my sign up right?



Tex Guy said:


> Go ahead and sign up. We have a capacity of 1,000 attendees. Even though 50 people said they wanted in, there are only 18 people signed up at this time. Go figure...


----------



## rich815

Tex Guy said:


> Go ahead and sign up. We have a capacity of 1,000 attendees. Even though 50 people said they wanted in, there are only 18 people signed up at this time. Go figure...


I believe I'm signed up but right in the middle a Sunday afternoon in spring might be tough for me. Cannot really justify to the wife and kid why I cannot go do something with them if it's a nice day and instead want to sit inside attending a computer webinar (I hate these internet created words....my least fav' is VOIP, especially when people actually pronounce it as a word....)


----------



## Tex Gal

You are signed up IF you got a confirmation email with your registration info. IF you have not done this you need to do it as this is scheduled for this coming Sunday.


----------



## OneDaySale

Tex Guy said:


> Go ahead and sign up. We have a capacity of 1,000 attendees. Even though 50 people said they wanted in, there are only 18 people signed up at this time. Go figure...


Ok - thanks for the reply. I'm registered and really hoping the work schedule clears up so I can attend. Thanks!


----------



## davemonkey

Just registered!


----------



## Francis Xavier

I'm interested in this and available - lost the list of people somewhere on page 10.

edit - hah the one page I skipped had all the essential info. Registered up.


----------



## Tex Gal

Even if you were in the list of people in the beginning you HAVE TO GO TO REGISTER. It will give you a confirmation email with info you will need. On Sunday you will use that info along with the password *fishy* to join the webinar. (see post #111 & 120).


----------



## ingg

In the hopes of clearing some confusion:

Think of a Webinar as a Chat Room you are joining for the first time.

When you register, it is creating a unique ID for you - so that when you log in (you log in by clicking the link emailed to you), you are seen as "ingg" inside the Chat Room.

You will get an email confirmation back when you register. Inside this is a link to the Webinar.

This link is unique to each person. This is done so that when you log in on your unique link, it sees you as "ingg" and logs you in as such. This is why you are being asked not to post your link - you created your ID, and your ID is recognized when you click that link.

Webinars are also prrotected so that it is... it is an encrypted sort of place. Webinars have an ID of the session (or Chat Room if you will). This points you to the right place within their myriad of sessions going on. They also have a password - in this case, the password is _fishy_ - so that people just hitting the main site of the Chat Room venue aren't just strolling in.

So -

Register.

Get your email.

Webinar time, click the link in your email.

Fill in Webinar ID (if it isn't there already, odds are it will be) and enter password to get into room.

done.


----------



## brownietrout

I have signed up for the webinar but am concerned about the long distance cost for the phone call from here. Can I participate with out being on the phone?


----------



## eco-mod

From what I gathered you can type in questions and comments if you would like. I am mostly going to be just sitting in and not on the phone.


----------



## eco-mod

Tex Gal said:


> You will see live video on the web and be able to type in ??? for Ricky to answer or just communicate. If you have a phone and computer, you can just ask on the phone. We will give better directions later.


^^^ I knew I saw it somewhere!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Tex Gal,

I'm sorry but I will be missing your webcast on Sunday due to family commitments. Is there any possibility it will be recorded on video? We have a member here at GSAS that digitally records our guest speakers. The talks are distributed (with the speakers permission) to members via BitTorrent. It might be something you could consider for this event. I am very sorry that I will not be able to see it because it sounds like a great event.


----------



## brownietrout

thanks eco-mod!


----------



## Tex Guy

OK, here are some updates that hopefully answer questions that have recently come up.

1) Due to the concern for the cost of the phone call, *we have arranged a toll free call in number*. If you have already registered, you will get an email with that new phone number. If you have not yet registered, your confirmation email will contain the toll free number.

2) We will be using a regular conference call format for audio. So you will be able to speak your questions or comments. Additionally, there is a functionality to write questions into a chat box.

3) The audio and video will be saved together in a .WMV format. So it will be available for later playing. I haven't addressed where that might be hosted yet. Maybe APC will be willing to host it.


----------



## brownietrout

I unfortunately had to back out of doing the webinar as we are going to be gone but I am hoping it will be available later. I will be looking for the link to it in the future.
I am sad I will miss it


----------



## eco-mod

I'll unfortunately will have to miss it as we got stuck out of town longer than first expected. I hope to watch the recording!


----------



## intothenew

Break a leg!


----------



## emrextreme

Will it start at 3.00pm according to "gmt -8"? I'll participate abroad so i don't wanna miss it.


----------



## thief

I don't know why it doesn't work for me. Just says has a window that says:

Waiting for Organizer

Successfully conneted.

Waiting for an organizer to arrive.



I guess it doesn't let me in if I am a couple minutes late?


----------



## Fishtory

Mine says that too. And the email said 4:00 Central, so I waited an hour. Then the waiting for organizer thing says 4:00 Eastern. *sigh*


----------



## emrextreme

I suppose it may not have been started yet. I'm getting the same massage.


----------



## dj2606

thief said:


> I don't know why it doesn't work for me. Just says has a window that says:
> 
> Waiting for Organizer
> 
> Successfully conneted.
> 
> Waiting for an organizer to arrive.
> 
> I guess it doesn't let me in if I am a couple minutes late?


Receiving same message. I think we are waiting for them to set up. Then again I'm not the most computer savvy fellow and could be wrong .


----------



## cs_gardener

I think you were early thief as it's supposed to start at 1pm my time. I'm getting the same message though.


----------



## dj2606

Anyone else seeing a screen with mushrooms?


----------



## emrextreme

dj2606 said:


> Anyone else seeing a screen with mushrooms?


Same here. I guess it's on.


----------



## rich815

I'm on.


----------



## thief

I'm on but there no volume? Is there suppose to be talking or anything? 

I just see a mouse moving around and such and plus no one is talking?


----------



## dawntwister

I got on.

You have to dial the phone number and enter the access code.


----------



## BryceM

Great job guys!!!

I'd like to thank Ricky, and the Tex's for putting this together. It was quite informative and it certainly gave me loads of ideas to try.

Any ideas for the next one?


----------



## davemonkey

Thanks Tex Guy and Tex Gal for putting this on, and thanks Ricky for presenting!

That was very helpful information.


----------



## Your Ad Here

thanks texgal, texguy, and ricky for setting this up
learned a lot!!

Chris


----------



## kimbm04r

I really enjoyed this. Thanks to everyone that put it together. I have to go and rethink my 29 now.


----------



## intothenew

I'm actually kinda put out by all of this, Martha expects this kind of performance now.


Sheesh, what a hard act to follow.


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks so much to all who participated. A big thank you to Ricky Cain. 

I hope everyone who wanted to was able to connect. The time was in post 111 from 3-4:30 pm central standard time zone, U.S.


----------



## bsmith

Was this recorded? I had to go to my cousins bday party.


----------



## DMHdispute

I was going to watch but something came up. Will videos be posted on youtube or anything like that?


----------



## prBrianpr

I wasnt able to view the program because I was in the Thunderbirds airshow.


----------



## Tex Gal

It was recorded. We will have to view and try to edit it. Not sure where it will be posted yet. Hope everyone had fun.


----------



## Nevermore

Thanks for doing this. I signed up and then got distracted by life. I just happened to log on today and saw the webinar had already happened. I sure hope a recording will be available.


----------



## brownietrout

I am so sorry I had to miss this but I will be looking forward to watching it when you get it posted somewhere. Thanks to all who made it possible!


----------



## Fishtory

It was fun! I love webinars. Unfortunately I got a blinding headache 1 hour in and had to log out. Will have to catch the rest on the recording.


----------



## jmontee

Ricky , Tex Gal and Guy,

Thanks a lot for doing all the work to put this together!! It was fun to actually talk and listen to some of the people that I look to for inspiration. 

Great work and I hope we can maybe make this a recurring thing!


----------



## Tex Guy

You're all welcome. Sometime this week I'll try to get the recording hosted somewhere.


----------



## dawntwister

Quite enjoyable!! Thank you and thank your son for his patience.


----------



## emrextreme

I like to watch it again with sound.


----------



## Your Ad Here

any update on the posting of the webinar? looking forward to watching it again

Chris


----------



## tcy81

Tex Guy said:


> You're all welcome. Sometime this week I'll try to get the recording hosted somewhere.


thanks in advance.... hope to see the recording, really interested in this topic.


----------



## Tex Gal

Sorry it's taking so long folks. We are experiencing computer problems. Arrrggggg!


----------



## Your Ad Here

is this a dead horse?

Chris


----------



## Tex Guy

I apologize for this taking so long. The truth of the matter is that this has been more of a Tex Guy problem than a technical problem. 

I am afraid that this is indeed a dead horse. We have a great video of the webinar..... with no sound.

I don't know what we did wrong. But it is definitely, absolutely soundless.

Sorry.


----------



## brownietrout

Bummer! I hope I can get in on the next one when it happens.
Thanks for trying though I really appreciated all your efforts.


----------

